# Betriebssystem auf neue Festplatte "umziehen"



## Bang0o (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte gegönnt und hab meine alte geklont und auf die neue kopiert. Nur leider bootet er nicht von der neuen Festplatte.
Da kommt immer so ein Fehler das eine gewisse bootsqm.dat fehlerhaft sei.
Betriebsystem ist Windows7. Was kann ich machen?

Ach und von der Win7 Boot-DvD will er das Reaprieren schaff es aber nicht und sagt ich soll Online nach ner Lösung suchen (was ich ja grad mach )


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juni 2009)

reparaturinstallation mit der dvd duirvhführen, dürfte abhilfe schaffen


----------



## Bennz (25. Juni 2009)

beim w7 dvd boot auf die region klicken und dann reparieren klicken w7 aus wählen dann eingabe aufforderung und dann Bootrec.exe eingeben enter glaube ich jetzt dann MBR type bootrec /FixMbr enter.
für den boot sector bootrec /FixBoot


----------



## Bang0o (25. Juni 2009)

Bennz schrieb:


> beim w7 dvd boot auf die region klicken und dann reparieren klicken w7 aus wählen dann eingabe aufforderung und dann Bootrec.exe eingeben enter glaube ich jetzt dann MBR type bootrec /FixMbr enter.
> für den boot sector bootrec /FixBoot


hat geholfen
dannach in ie registry gehen und :
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1091531-laufwerksbuchstabe-ndern-unter-win-xp/#5

falls jemand das selbe problem hat


----------

